# Aldi Carnauba Autowash



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All,

Just had the weekly special offers email from Aldi. Has anybody ever used this?

Cheers

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2867_6488.htm?WT.mc_id=2008-07-04-11-52


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

cant say I have and cant say I ever would tbh!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> cant say I have and cant say I ever would tbh!


Not trying to be confrontational here, but why not?


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

I might try some of this for my dads car which he washes every week. it'l stop him using my D901


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

bought some tried it a couple of times for a quick wash and im fairly impressed actually, seems to clean quite well and is quite well lubricated too ie doesnt stick when washing with mit


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

same stuff is also in Lidl - dont like wash and wax products so didnt bother....


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Ok*

I used the stuff from Aldi......it did better that washing up liquid, and the cheaper "shampoos" noticed a difference......trouble is its seasonal at Aldi you cant get any more..:doublesho.......


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blockwax said:


> I used the stuff from Aldi......it did better that washing up liquid, and the cheaper "shampoos" noticed a difference......trouble is its seasonal at Aldi you cant get any more..:doublesho.......


What a thread revive  
It's not a foamy wash product but has some carnauba in it , rinses of nicely and leaves a good finish , but as noted it's a seasonal offer .


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Avanti said:


> What a thread revive
> It's not a foamy wash product but has some carnauba in it , rinses of nicely and leaves a good finish , but as noted it's a seasonal offer .


i was thinking the same lol.. i bet they don't sell it anymore?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Emz_197 said:


> i was thinking the same lol.. i bet they don't sell it anymore?


If it was not there in January, it will be there in March :thumb:
It has gone up in price though, used to be £5 for 5 litres, think the last offer was £5 for 2.5 litres, still good value though.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ill try anything once. Im off to ALDI this morning to get some:driver:
Shame the link doesnt work:wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

macc70 said:


> Ill try anything once. Im off to ALDI this morning to get some
> Shame the link doesnt work


The link won't work as it is an old link now, go onto the aldi site via the usual channels and see if it's on offer :thumb:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

If theres none left Ill get some of those nice microfibres that ALDI sell.
Gotta keep the Golf shining


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Bought some of this last year, have yet to try it out, so be nice to hear some peoples reviews of it.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have some of this from ages ago, it's a thick creamy whitish liquid, it performs well enough and has good cleaning power, rinses easily, leaves a good shine too only thing I didn't like is that it seemed to flatten the beading of my wax..I know wash and wax can do this but the effect it left didn't go away.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

*Aldi carnauba wash wax review.*









CPU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just had the weekly special offers email from Aldi. Has anybody ever used this?
> 
> ...


Hi there bought some myself and yes it work very well i put a few capfulls in a bucket used my mitt to clean my dark blue vectra sri and seems good no streaks ect at £2.99 you cant really grumble mind you i use meg nxt after.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Might have a look out for this when I'm next in Aldi :thumb:


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

The liquid looks kinda like Megs Gold class its very thick you dont need much and if you wash your car as much as i do its money well spent i would rather spent more on wax and sealant im going to try some Finish Kare 1000P along with poorboys blackhole i will post some better photos when i can.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

did see this and was tempted but i have too much shampoo


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I picked up a bottle the week, I'm pleased with it... For £3 you can't grumble


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

I use it, does the job for me


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought some of their 'Spray & Shine'......just for the sake of it and have been using it as a clay lube on a car today.....does a great job and contains 5% IPA too so with clay is a great cleanser.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on that one i was going to buy some quick detailer and a 3m clay bar from ebay ive got some of that stuff to clean my mountain bike ill give it a go cheers.


----------

